# Dieser Knabe rührt an einen Ursprung aller Gewißheit, das Seinsbewußtsein im Selbstbewußtsein-



## lagartija68

Ein Kind wundert sich: »Ich versuche immer zu denken, ich sei ein anderer und bin doch immer wieder ich.« Dieser Knabe *rührt* an einen Ursprung aller Gewißheit, das Seinsbewußtsein im Selbstbewußtsein. Er staunt vor dem Rätsel des Ichseins, diesem aus keinem anderen zu Begreifenden. Er steht fragend vor dieser Grenze. (Karl Jaspers, _Einführung in die Philosophie_)

¿ _rühren_ está usado acá como transitivo o como intransitivo ? ¿Por qué la preposición va con acusativo? ¿Cuál sería el signficado del verbo aquí?


----------



## anahiseri

_rühren _aquí es intransitivo y viene a ser algo así como "dar toques", "mover de su sitio" metafóricamente, claro. Va acusativo después de *an* pero no por eso es un verbo transitivo.


----------



## lagartija68

anahiseri said:


> _rühren _aquí es intransitivo y viene a ser algo así como "dar toques", "mover de su sitio" metafóricamente, claro. Va acusativo después de *an* pero no por eso es un verbo transitivo.


Gracias, creía que el diccionario decía que iba con Dat. después de an y este verbo. Pero ahora lo vi mejor


----------



## Alemanita

Después de consultar también un diccionario monolingüe alemán*, llegué a la conclusión que en este párrafo, "an etwas rühren" significa en castellano:  hablar de algo, mencionar algo.

*Wahrig


----------



## anahiseri

contexto más amplio de la cita:  https://www.pedocs.de/volltexte/202...berger_Kinderfragen_Entwicklung_Bedeutung.pdf
no hay que olvidar que el autor se refiere a niños


----------



## Menger

En mi opinión, creo que podrías ir literalmente por "tocar", o haciéndolo algo libre, "abordar", "apuntar a", "toparse", "encontrarse"... :

_rühren_​〈in übertragener Bedeutung:〉 _seine Fragen _*rühren an (berühren) schwierige Probleme* (también en acusativo)​​_rühren an - Wortbedeutung.info_​*rühren an*​1) _jemand oder etwas anfassen, berühren_​
_Dieser Knabe *rührt* an einen Ursprung aller Gewißheit = Este niño *se topa* con un origen de toda consciencia..._


----------



## Alemanita

anahiseri said:


> no hay que olvidar que el autor se refiere a niños


Pero tampoco hay que olvidar que el autor fue un filósofo (1883-1969).


anahiseri said:


> contexto más amplio de la cita


¿Podrías por favor indicarme en qué página de las 17 está?


----------



## anahiseri

página 10, buscar por la palabra *Knabe*


----------



## anahiseri

Alemanita said:


> Pero tampoco hay que olvidar que el autor fue un filósofo (1883-1969).


Sí, pero de esos que dicen que "la nada nadea"


----------



## Menger

sorry se me fue el santo al cielo (es lo que tiene el domingo), sería "_... se topa con un origen de toda *certeza*..._"


----------



## Bonjules

anahiseri said:


> _rühren _aquí  es intransitivo .....       Va acusativo después de *an* pero no por eso es un verbo transitivo.


Está segura? Casi siempre es transitivo. El único caso donde yo veo las dos alternativas es como 'ich rührte und rührte'  (como un líquido, pero en este caso también es implicado que estás moviendo _algo._
Yo creo aquí, donde usamos el verbo en el sentido de 'berühren' tenemos que llamarlo transitivo.
'Esta escena _rührte mich' (me tocó emocionalmente) - _reflexivo, pero transitivo.


----------

